# Bust Mulching Non-Self Propelled Rotary Mower (good elec mowers?)



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

As the title says I am trying to find the best mulching non-self propelled rotary mower. I'm due for a new one but all the ones that cut really well from Honda and Toro (super recycler) are all self propelled. I need something with a deck in the 21" range.

I would prefer something with a corrosion resistant deck but I think that is impossible as those are all high end self propelled.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What is the reason you don't want self propelled? I think you will only find that the very low end will have mowers without self propelled.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> What is the reason you don't want self propelled? I think you will only find that the very low end will have mowers without self propelled.


My current self-propelled kept tearing up the grass on the sides of my house because of the incline. The wheels would spin and rip up the grass because the ground is always moist/soft in these highly shaded spots. I don't have the issue after disabling the self-propel.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Electric mower at Lowes or HD. Most people will suggest EGO, but that really depends if you want gas or electric.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

badtlc said:


> My current self-propelled kept tearing up the grass on the sides of my house because of the incline. The wheels would spin and rip up the grass because the ground is always moist/soft in these highly shaded spots. I don't have the issue after disabling the self-propel.


Is your current mower RWD?


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

quattljl said:


> Is your current mower RWD?


yes.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

@badtlc For hilly terrain, mowers with FWD or AWD are best for exactly the issue you are experiencing.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

I have an EGO push mower (non self-propelled). It is so light and easy to move around that I don't even notice that it is not self propelled. I mulches okay but doesn't mulch as well as mowers like the Toro recyclers. Performance is improved by the high-lift blade even though that is supposed to be for bagging only.

If it being non-propelled is most important for you, then I'd go electric because they're so light weight. I get 2 full mows on my 2500 SF of grass before I need to charge the 5aH battery.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

1. You could get a newer Super Recycler and just remove the drive belt. Might be a little awkward pushing/pulling with the personal pace handle.

2. They used to make non selfpropel Super Recyclers. I just looked at one on FB Marketplace and they guy only wanted $40 but I passed because it needed a new blade and I didn't really have a use for it. The other "problem" with these mowers is they are old flathead engine technology. Not that you couldnt easily swap engines though.

https://www.mowersdirect.com/Toro-20090-Lawn-Mower/p2896.html

3. You could buy non selfpropel parts and swap onto a self propelled one. Look up #20090 for parts diagrams. You would need some rear wheel parts and possibly handle, cable, bail, etc. I'm not sure if it would work with current version smart stow/cushion handles.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails?id=31866


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Honda makes a decent basic manual push mower still I believe. They also have a commercial manual push 21 for under 1k last I saw if you want a heavy beast to push around.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> 1. You could get a newer Super Recycler and just remove the drive belt. Might be a little awkward pushing/pulling with the personal pace handle.
> 
> 2. They used to make non selfpropel Super Recyclers. I just looked at one on FB Marketplace and they guy only wanted $40 but I passed because it needed a new blade and I didn't really have a use for it. The other "problem" with these mowers is they are old flathead engine technology. Not that you couldnt easily swap engines though.
> 
> ...


You pretty much described my current situation, haha! I have a toro super recycler from 2007 with a flathead engine. I disabled the drive cable from the personal pace handle. It is HEAVY but still not terrible when just pushing it.

I may have to just deal with having a self propelled so I can get the best mulching cut. I think I'm down to a Toro Super Recycler and Snapper.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

cityofoaks said:


> Honda makes a decent basic manual push mower still I believe. They also have a commercial manual push 21 for under 1k last I saw if you want a heavy beast to push around.


I'll check them out. Not sure why I didn't look there yet.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

always_creative said:


> I have an EGO push mower (non self-propelled). It is so light and easy to move around that I don't even notice that it is not self propelled. I mulches okay but doesn't mulch as well as mowers like the Toro recyclers. Performance is improved by the high-lift blade even though that is supposed to be for bagging only.
> 
> If it being non-propelled is most important for you, then I'd go electric because they're so light weight. I get 2 full mows on my 2500 SF of grass before I need to charge the 5aH battery.


I have 5k sq ft and I would not mind an electric at all but I have yet to see one where the quality of mulch cut was good. It seems they all just cut "OK."

I really like the toro compact storage feature and it seems several electric mowers also have easy storage configurations.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

@badtlc They all have nifty storage because there's no issue with oil draining out if you stand it up.

I will say that the cut from the EGO is good, it's the mulching that's "just OK." This is a good comparison Toro between Toro's gas SuperRecycler and electric 60V Recycler, cut quality was equivalent. The biggest difference was just the handle features.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The Honda self-propelled mowers do not require you to use the self-propulsion system to mow.

You can hold the blade clutch bar, and just leave your hand off of the drive clutch paddles. Easy.

I cut with mine by just mowing around bushes, flowerbeds, and lawn obstructions (fire hydrant).

Then I use the self propelled features for the rest of the yard. To me, pushing some is not an issue....

The Honda will break traction, and even wheelie, if you need it to. Or you can just push it if needed.

I really like the self-propelled drive the rest of the time. I can engage it with one hand or one thumb.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> The Honda self-propelled mowers do not require you to use the self-propulsion system to mow.
> 
> You can hold the blade clutch bar, and just leave your hand off of the drive clutch paddles. Easy.
> 
> ...


That sounds great. Do they have quick foldown options?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

badtlc said:


> That sounds great. Do they have quick foldown options?


Here is one that does have fold down storage. Optional features like that may be worth it to you.

It also has the newest more powerful engine, a plastic NeXite deck that will never dent, rust, or corrode that comes with a lifetime (!!) warranty; rear discharge 2.5 bushel bagging system (no bag hanging off the side getting snagged on obstacles); and comes with a 5 year warranty backed by Honda dealers. Twin blades can mulch or bag, and the mower really shreds up leaves in the Fall.

https://powerequipment.honda.com/lawn-mowers/models/hrx217vka

I owned one of these (predecessor model) and it lasted me for 19 years, never went into the shop for repairs, and I sold it to my neighbor when I moved for $260. So I owned it for almost two decades, and it cost me $2.00 a month, not including gas, oil, plugs, and air & fuel filters. Great mower....

I bought a new one, but went with a steel deck model, because I just use it for trim/cut-in mowing.

Honda offers a lot of options for homeowners (and commercial owners) on their website.

I would buy from a Honda dealer if you have one nearby. They can service it, too, if you want that.

You will want to be able to purchase maintenance parts in the future, with each mowing season....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The Honda I own now, $399 plus tax, and free extended warranty to four years included (Honda promotion).

Prairie dust provided by Mother Nature.

The fuel petcock (shutoff valve) is nice, so you can run it out of gas easy when you are not going to use it often. Or you can run premium, small tank....

I just use regular, and run it completely out of fuel for winter storage.

Cranks in two pulls when cold (auto choke); one pull when warmed up.

It will propel faster than I walk, so the variable speed paddle comes in handy! 
I really like this mower....


----------



## gorgedude (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm in the same market although I never bag either. Toro's commercial line makes a non-self-propelled 21" that weighs about 90lbs and sells for $1000. Here is the Honda HRS216 that comes in around 65lbs. Everywhere I look it gets great reviews so I'm leaning towards the Honda.

https://powerequipment.honda.com/lawn-mowers/models/hrs216pka


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

gorgedude said:


> I'm in the same market although I never bag either. Toro's commercial line makes a non-self-propelled 21" that weighs about 90lbs and sells for $1000. Here is the Honda HRS216 that comes in around 65lbs. Everywhere I look it gets great reviews so I'm leaning towards the Honda.
> 
> https://powerequipment.honda.com/lawn-mowers/models/hrs216pka


Thanks. I'll give those a look. I'm kinda thinking about the EGO select cut right now but the lack of side throw kinda has me hesitant that and I don't know how much lift it has. I have some very floppy KBG in places that requires decent lift from my mower.


----------



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

badtlc said:


> Thanks. I'll give those a look. I'm kinda thinking about the EGO select cut right now but the lack of side throw kinda has me hesitant that and I don't know how much lift it has. I have some very floppy KBG in places that requires decent lift from my mower.


I went with a Toro battery mower because it had the side-discharge, mine is self-propelled which I know you don't want, but they have push versions.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Based on my Toro, I'm under the impression that high lift and mulching don't really go together.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I had this problem several years ago when I had a lawn service. The self-propelled mowers are more difficult to control when used as a trim mower (getting around trees and obstacles) and push models are easier to control, reducing the work for the string trimmer.

My solution was to buy a junk Snapper (without self propel) with a blown engine. I put a Honda GX on it, It worked well for me but your mileage may vary, plus finding an appropriate Snapper might be difficult as almost all the current mowers are self propelled.

I used this mower enough to wear out the wheels. I paid more for replacement wheels than I did for the mower. I think the Snapper's "High-Vac" is a result of the wings on the blade-end.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> Based on my Toro, I'm under the impression that high lift and mulching don't really go together.


My current super recycler mulches great and does side throw well. I know lift won't be well mulching but lift on side discharge is nice.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

badtlc said:


> My current super recycler mulches great and does side throw well. I know lift won't be well mulching but lift on side discharge is nice.


Are you using the stock mulching blade or the optional bagging (high lift) blade?


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> badtlc said:
> 
> 
> > My current super recycler mulches great and does side throw well. I know lift won't be well mulching but lift on side discharge is nice.
> ...


It is a standard looking blade. It doesn't have any teeth on it. Mine is so old I only have one blade options. They don't make alternates like atomic blades for mine.


----------

